# Kansas: Concealed carry debate hits home



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Concealed carry debate hits home *

120 people in Cowley County have applied for permits being issued this week

By CHANSI LONG
Traveler Correspondent

Starting this week, some people in Ark City could be carrying a gun hidden from view -- legally.

The Kansas Conceal Carry bill, SB218, which gives Kansans the right to seek a permit to carry a concealed weapon, became law last year.

The first licenses were issued Jan. 2, making Kansas one of 36 states giving citizens the right to carry concealed guns.

Locally, 120 people have applied for a license. It's an issue that stokes emotions on both sides.

Ark City resident Rebecca McGary is uneasy about the law.

"I don't like the idea of 120 people that I don't know carrying guns," McGary said. "Those people might be well balanced when they receive the permit, but things change."

The licenses are being distributed this week, and many businesses have to decide whether they want to post a sign which prohibits license holders from carrying a concealed weapon into their store.

The sign, which is similar to the no-smoking sign, features a black silhouette of a gun on a white background, surrounded by a red circle with a slash through it.

Earlier this month former Ark City Police Chief Dan Givens informed local businesses about the law and asked them to post the sign. That ignited a few unfavorable opinions about Ark City resident Givens' action.

"It's one thing to inform. It's another to make it your agenda," Ark City resident Jason Smith said.

"I'm not suggesting that we should all become paranoid gun obsessed fools," he added. "But there are a number of unbalanced criminals in the world, and if an altercation ever occurred that required protection, I'd have it."

Police Chief Sean Wallace said Givens didn't promote the signs, but simply told business owners that they had the right to post them.

Businesses that have decided to post the sign include the Traveler, The Brown Store, Radio Shack, Picture This TV, Dillon's, Wal-mart, and McDonalds. Both Country Mart and Graves have decided against posting signs. Other businesses, such as McDonald's Used Books and Vacuums, have yet to decide.

Wallace supports businesses' decision to post the sign. He also supports the people who decide to carry a concealed weapon.

"It's my job to protect the community and their rights," Wallace said.

Wallace is concerned about the law, however. Most people will be responsible but a tiny percentage may not, he said.

"Good people can lose their temper," Wallace said. "I've stopped individuals that were otherwise good people, but had maybe had a bad day and just started screaming, yelling, and cussing at me."

Winfield resident John Davis believes that the chances of a person licensed to carry a concealed weapon abruptly snapping is highly unlikely.

"When you apply you're subjected to intense scrutiny in regards to your background," Davis said. "If you exhibit the capacity for psychologically unbalanced behavior, based on your criminal record, you're going to be denied."

A background check is administered by the Kansas Bureau of Investigation and anyone who has been convicted of a felony, adult or juvenile, subject to a restraining order, been dishonorably discharged from the military, or been held in contempt of court, are automatically disqualified.

There is also a lengthy list of places, such as churches, courts and public schools, where you can't take a concealed weapon.

Ark City resident Greg Copeland, owner of C C Pistolsmithing, a licensed gun manufacturer, also supports the law. He believes that if people feel the need for protection, it is their right to carry a weapon.

"No one wants to shoot anyone," Copeland said. "But a person should be able to defend theirself if needed."

In order to receive the permit, a person must complete a weapons safety and training course approved by the Kansas Attorney General's office.

Ark City resident Drew Mcintosh thinks the law is a good idea because it may "make criminals think twice."

Mcintosh, age 22 , has been using a gun since he was five years old. He has not had any accidents and believes the law might actually encourage gun safety.

"People intent to carry weapons are more likely to use them safely," Mcintosh said.

Whether concealed carry laws help deter crime is hotly debated. Studies have led to conflicting conclusions. In 2004, the National Academies of Science reviewed the studies and determined that there is no clear evidence whether the laws reduce or increase violent crime.

Wallace admits that some citizens might be more experienced with a gun than a trained officer. However, Wallace believes there is more to handling a gun than knowing how to shoot it.

Police officers are trained to diffuse situations that would involve using a firearm. For instance, if someone posed a deadly threat to an officer or citizen, the police officer could use chemical mace, or a taser, before a gun.

In addition, officers are trained to eliminate the need to use a gun with verbal skills. Wallace said many citizens don't have those tools or skills at their disposal, leaving only the gun.

Ishmail Farid, owner of the Coffee Club in Ark City, doesn't like the idea of a regular citizen carrying a gun into his store.

Farid immigrated from Malaysia, a country that has strict gun control laws that limit the availability of guns to non-law enforcement officers. Violation of such laws can result in seven years imprisonment or death by hanging.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> *Concealed carry debate hits home *
> 
> Businesses that have decided to post the sign include the Traveler, The Brown Store, Radio Shack, Picture This TV, Dillon's, Wal-mart, and McDonalds. Both Country Mart and Graves have decided against posting signs. Other businesses, such as McDonald's Used Books and Vacuums, have yet to decide.


Wal Mart is not allowing CCW? Wow! I wonder if this is a sign to come to rest of the country? :watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've read other statements that indicate that Wal-Mart doesn't put up anti CCW signs. So, maybe its just the manager there who did it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've read other statements that indicate that Wal-Mart doesn't put up anti CCW signs. So, maybe its just the manager there who did it.


I'm thinking you may be right. Over on the Combat Carry forum, all the Kansas guys are talking how they got their permits and made their first "Nacho Run" to Wally World.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Wal Mart is not allowing CCW? Wow! I wonder if this is a sign to come to rest of the country? :watching:


It can vary by the state too, In Id. they can put up a sign if they want and you can walk right on by it too(smiling like I do:mrgreen: )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in TX, it has to be a spcial sign. The simple "no guns" crap doesn't apply to permit holders in this state, thankfully. And, while I saw more signs when they first started issuing permits in 1996, I rarely see them now.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We screwed here. All a business has to do is tape up a hand scrawled sign saying no weapons and we have to abide by it or be in subject to a criminal trespass charge if we are found out. I wish we could just ignore the signs. Then again, concealed is concealed, especially with a little P3AT. :smt083


----------

